# Frozen blastocyst transfer (FBT)



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi

Just had a failed cycle.  2nd IVF with ICSI, out of 25 eggs, 22 suitable for ICSI, 15 fertilised, taken to blast, 2 transferred last Monday, 7 blasts in the freezer.

Anyone had blast transfer - what are the success rates.  I can find rates on FET & losses of frozen embies but wondered if anyone knew what the chance of blasts surviving the thaw and subsequent positive results.

I have a follow up next week but am thinking that if you thaw blasts there must be a higher rate of loss.

Feeling gutted, need to move on looking forward to my next go!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I had 2 blasts frozen, I had them both defrosted at same time and only 1 survived the thaw.  I had that one transfered and was given a 20% chance of a BFP...  Unfortunately it was a BFN.  I would told chances would have been higher with 2 blasts to transfer...
I was really dissapointed personally with blasts...  I'd have statistically had a better chance if I had had a normal day 2 / 3 FET (but they didn't bother telling me how small my chances were when they insisted going for blasts and freezing etc)...  I just think they're a very expensive way of giving you false hope, when really when frozen they don't give you as much chance as normal embies.
Personally speaking I wouldn't bother going to blasts again.  I had my son from a normal day 2 transfer, and had 2 BFN's from blasts.

On the plus side for you, you have a good number of blasts so if you have 2 good ones put back your have a good chance.  A lady from my old clinic had a FBT the same time as me but with 2 blasts and she got her BFP.

Best of luck,

Helen xx


----------

